# Divorce Questions



## kville3 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well now going through a divorce...

So confusing all of this is though it looks like it is going to turn out badly in the finance area.

She wants to buy the house, I just want out... we bought it just over a year ago. I don't care about the little equity I have but I know she isn't going to be approved for a loan. Unfortunately all of the bills, electric, gas,water etc etc are in my name and she has stopped paying them. Now that I am forced to pay all the bills in my name fully the mortgage will not be paid, so it looks like either a miracle happens and she is approved for a loan, or foreclosure is in the future.

I know things are different from state to state also but a question I don't understand...

Are all assets (EVERYTHING) split 50/50 ? Or are items we owned before the marriage / gifts not counted into the 50/50?


----------

